# Dampers on a propane smoker



## smoke-n-steve

Good day, all. Quick question: I received my first smoker (a vertical propane smoker) for Christmas and am going to use it for the first time today. While I was seasoning it, I played with the dampers (2 small ones on the bottom and one big one on the back near the top) and it didn't seem to make much difference with the temperature. Am I correct in thinking that the dampers are more for smoke control than temp control on a propane smoker? Appreciate any wisdom you'd care to impart on this newbie.

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak

Never heard of dampers on a propane unit...    If you choke it down you could have a "flame out"....  which could turn the smoker into a bomb..   a very big bomb...

There's an article on here somewhere....  A guy's smoker propane burner flamed out...  when he opened the door, the oxygen, or something, caused it to explode, killing him.....

Found it...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174455/from-usa-today-man-killed-when-meat-smoker-explodes


----------



## ak1

It's the adjustable vents on either side of the cabinet & one on the back













0018650500083_A.jpg



__ ak1
__ Jan 23, 2016


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x

I have dampers on the bottom of mine as well.  They do not close all the way.  You wouldn't want this anyways because the flame needs oxygen in the atmosphere to burn.  I just keep mine as far closed as possible.  The only way it affects temperature (at least for my smoker) is if it is windy; it will cause the wind to go inside the smoker and cool it down a bit.  Plus as Dave said, if it is closed all the way, it will create an environment that will cause a backdraft.


----------



## daveomak

Check to see if it has a flame sensor where the gas will be turned off in the event of a flame-out....


----------



## ak1

How can one tell if it has a flame sensor?


----------



## daveomak

AK1 said:


> How can one tell if it has a flame sensor?


There will be a metal rod that is in the flame...   It's a mv sensor or something like that...   they are on hot water tanks and "most" portable propane heaters...   There is also a button you have to hold down while lighting until the rod gets hot....


----------



## smoke-n-steve

Thanks for the info, guys. As it turns out, the large damper did seem to have an effect on the temp. Not sure if that's by design or due to the outside temps being in the upper 20's. The pork loin turned out really tasty tho, so that's the important thing.













20160123_201117.jpg



__ smoke-n-steve
__ Jan 23, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl

The pork loin looks perfectly done.

Great job!

As for the dampers, I keep mine open all the time. Two on the bottom & one on top. They were made so they couldn't be closed all the way, but if the wind is blowing right at one of the bottom vents it will blow the flame out. So I took the tabs off so that on a windy day I could shut the vent facing the wind, but keep the other bottom vent open all the way. I never close the top vent for any reason. I have never seen a propane smoker with a flame sensor on it. So if the flame does go out, turn the gas off, open the door & wait a few minutes for the gas to clear out. Then relight it.

Al


----------



## lamar

I am like  Al,  my dampers stay wide open all the time.   Never need to touch them.

Lamar


----------



## mattc16

I have a propane smoker with dampers as well. But I wonder what the point of those are because there are two 3 inch holes and a 4 inch hole in the bottom of the fire box. Since it is completely open between the cook chamber and fire box, what is the point in the dampers?? I have the new smoke hollow pro 44 with the pull out chip trays and a glass door.


----------



## mowin

I find if I close the bottom two vents, my temp drops considerably.  Probably because of less oxygen.  I leave them wide open and the top exhaust vent wide open as well.


----------



## fuzzy0026

I am building a file cabinet smoker with a propane burner in the bottom drawer.  How big of damper holes should I put in the sides on the bottom of the unit?


----------



## smokeymose

I have a MB propane unit and this is the first I've heard about dampers. It has the vent on the top back, but any other temp control involves leaving a door open a bit...not the bottom door!


----------



## fuzzy0026

I am using a propane stove so I put holes to help get air inside the cabinet for it to burn.













IMG_20160416_174010439[1].jpg



__ fuzzy0026
__ Apr 18, 2016


















IMG_20160417_143751034[1].jpg



__ fuzzy0026
__ Apr 18, 2016


----------

